# Greetings From Dubai UAE



## 83cross

Good Day Brothers,

My Name is Jonathan Seridon I just want to introduce my self as a new member on this site and as a new Master Mason, I have raised as  MM last December 2013 from the Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213
MWPHGL of OK and Jurs, Dist. 17Dubai, UAE . We are the first class in Dubai and we are still in the process of  learning more on masonic education.


----------



## zouzoum

I didnt know there is freemason lodges in dubai ... under which grand lodge r u ? 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## zouzoum

Sorry I see ita oklahoma ...is it the only regular lodge over there ?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome Bro. Jonathan!


----------



## 83cross

zouzoum said:


> Sorry I see ita oklahoma ...is it the only regular lodge over there ?
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



You mean in Dubai Sir? Yes Sir, Its the only one.


----------



## 83cross

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome Bro. Jonathan!



Thanks W.M. Stewart, And I hope I will be learning a lot of things in this site.


----------



## Joey

We are glad to have you!


----------



## zouzoum

83cross said:


> Good Day Brothers,
> 
> My Name is Jonathan Seridon I just want to introduce my self as a new member on this site and as a new Master Mason, I have raised as  MM last December 2013 from the Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213
> MWPHGL of OK and Jurs, Dist. 17Dubai, UAE . We are the first class in Dubai and we are still in the process of  learning more on masonic education.


Bro Jonathan, 
A brother living UAE would like to contact your lodge his mother lodge is syrio American lodge under grand lodge of new york in lebanon. Pls can u send me the contact details .
Regards 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## 83cross

zouzoum said:


> Bro Jonathan,
> A brother living UAE would like to contact your lodge his mother lodge is syrio American lodge under grand lodge of new york in lebanon. Pls can u send me the contact details .
> Regards
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



That's great Brother, Here is my email add in case he wants to communicate with me and I will pass the msg to the lodge.


----------



## zouzoum

Bro I didnt receive ur email 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## 83cross

zouzoum said:


> Bro I didnt receive ur email
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Sorry Bro. here is my email address. jonathanseridon@gmail.com


----------



## Cornell Wallace

Good job there incoming JD Seridon


----------



## Tarik Amin EL-FILALI

Hi,I would like to join the Dubai lodge


----------



## Ezequiel Marinho

[Good Morning my Brother,
I'm asking your help because I think I am beeing cheated by a person named Abdul Razak of the DNB.
Thank you for your time.
you can reply to marinho.ezequiel@gmail.com


----------



## zouzoum

What is dnb ?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother.I'm sure that you will learn a lot here, I surely have.


----------

